# Light fixtures



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, 
We own a camper which we use for our summer home, and absolutly adore it, but I would like to replace the light fixtures. I am looking for nice, home like fixtures and I am having a problem finding a store that sells them. Does anyone have any web sites they could guide me to that might sell nice interior RV light fixtures. Any help would be appreciated. Thank-you
Val and Chris


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Welcome to the forum, Val and Chris.

Are your fixtures 12 volt DC or 120 volt AC?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Hello,
You can go to my web site: www.grandviewtrailersales.com, and go to my online store and see if there is something you like.   On the left of the home page you will see the link to the store.  On that page click the blue "Online Store".  Search interior lights.

You have to know if you have 12 volt or 120 volt lights.  Some campers have both, usually the 120 volt are found in a slideout.  Most will be 12 volt.

Good Luck


----------



## brodavid (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Love your site, you have almost everything Grandview,
msjackie


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Thanks Bro


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Val and Chris,
You can enter a page number after you get to my online store.  I think you want to start on page 106.  Interior lights go to 113. 
You can also go to categories and click lights.  It will put you in the lights area.  It will start with flashlights.  Click ahead page by page until you see what you like.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Grandview, msjackie has spent alot of time in your site getting ideas and taking notes, so if she does not order before grand opening watch out for the crazy lady with the long wish list


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Ready and waiting :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

hey ,, Brodave ,, i was here first and i want to order from Ken first  :clown:  :8ball:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Thats great Thanks for the info, I am checking it out now. Our lights are 12 volt.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

might also want to check out EBay.


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

I did, I didn't seem to find much other then light bulbs, and the plastic lights we already have, unless I am not lookng in the right spots.


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Seems like you have alot of things, do you ship to Canada? We will be waiting until about May when we are able to open the camper for the summer. We just upgraded from a Jayco (27BH)to a Gulf Stream Cavalier (38ft,2 slides) and I don't remember how many light fixtures I need, or the size, but I will definetly look up your website when I know what I need. Thanks again for the info, very appreciated.
I forgot to look, where is your store located?


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Hi there, thanks. Our fixtures are 12 volt.

Cheers


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Go back and after you get into the "store", look at the top of the page.  You will see where you can input a page number.  Put in 106 and hit "GO".  You won't see plastic lights.  Then hit "next page" and you will see some more.

Unfortunately, this site does not ship to Canada.  I can have it shipped to me and I can then ship to you.  At least you can get ideas.


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

oh sorry, i think I am getting my replies mixed up. I found your website fine, and you have the lights that I am looking for, I am just going to wait and see how many, and which ones exactly we want once we open up the camper for the summer.
The earlier reply about finding the light bulbs, was for the message about checking ebay......sorry......I'm new to this forum stuff.

Thanks again.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

My mistake, no problem.  If I can help, let me know.


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Hi Again Ken,
Do you by any chance deal with Silver-top products? like the RV 2 way awning and screen rooms?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

No, afraid not.  I read your post about the panels and don't know what advise to offer.


----------



## CandV (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Hi Ken,
Actually we are looking for a couple of pieces to buy, scince we bought the new camper it is alot taller then the other one and a couple of pieces don't fit anymore.

Congratulations on your store, good luck with the grand opening!!
Thanks for the help


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 5, 2008)

Re: Light fixtures

Annual Open House, long past grand opening, but thanks.  Again, let me know if I can help.


----------

